# Franklin County "damp" report



## marknga (Nov 23, 2004)

Spent the last 3 days in Franklin County hunting with my dad; Wornout Trails. We went after them pretty hard, yesterday morning wasn't to bad but yesterday afternoon and this morning it rained pretty steady. My 9 year old saw a deer this morning as we "eased around" some. Other than that and an early morning before daylight encounter that was it. We hunted the swamp, some hardwood bottoms but it was all the same: WET.
Should get real good again this weekend when it cools off.
Hope all of you have a safe and happy Thanksgiving.

Mark


----------



## willbuck (Nov 24, 2004)

I hope the next 4 days will get the deer back moving in thier old pattern from a few weeks ago when the last cold snap hit.  These last few weekends have been kinda dead.  I have seen some small bucks, but they don't seem interested in chasing any doe's.   I can't decide if we are still in a pre-rut or if the wheels fell off while I was at work and this is a post-rut.  Comparing this year to previous years - I would surmise that we are still in a pre-rut and the best is yet to come (i hope).  

Doe days finally open back up in Franklin County this weekend.


----------



## Kodiakman (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm headed up the day after thanksgiving.  I was up last weekend but did not hunt.  Did find a nice scrape and alot of rubs.  Thanksgiving week has always been god for me at the property.  Hope it stays true this weeekend.  I shot a nice 8 pointer during bow season.  So I'm after Does for some more meat. Good Luck!


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 24, 2004)

Back 3 weeks ago I had an 8 pt.following hot on a doe's trail in Franklin.  Saw a spike standing on the woodline looking into the pasture and smelling the air. Don't know if we are in post rut or not now...heck it's been crazy this year!


----------



## countryboy (Nov 24, 2004)

*Pre-rut/Post rut?*

I can't make since of it either.  Back on the weekend of 11/6, I saw a 2 1/2 year old eight point and a smaller 6 pointer chasing three does in and out of a pine thicket.  Also saw a lot of deer movement that weekend and heard several bucks grunting.  It looked like things were about to get interesting.  I had to go to Michigan on buisiness for four days the week after and I have been in the woods every chance I've had since.  But I have been lucky to see a handfull of does the last few weeks and all were either alone or with fawns/yearlings with not a buck in sight.  What's going on?  By the way, I hunt on my farm in Canon and I also hunt a tract that my in-laws own between Lavonia and Carnesville.


----------



## willbuck (Nov 24, 2004)

*Country Boy*

I also hunt in Canon over on Hwy 327.  Where abouts do you hunt?


----------



## countryboy (Nov 24, 2004)

*S. Freeman,*

My wife and I bought what used to be Billy Cawthon's 60 acre farm near the watershed on Cathon Davis Rd. just off of 327.  My in-laws land is approx. 70 acres on Stonebridge Rd. near where it intersects Uniwatti Rd.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 24, 2004)

I hunt an 80 acre pasture with 15 acres of hardwoods surrounding it.  The rest of the hardwoods is somebody else's property.  It's off hwy 328 in Gumlog.  I also hunt some off of Allen Farm Rd. at my brother's house.  I hunt a good bit in Stephens and Banks as well.  Most is just 20-50 acre tracts that my family or in-laws own.  I do try to hunt Chattahoochee Natn't Forest land in Toccoa/Stephens where hardly anybody hunts every once in a while.  I've seen lots of does on the Federal land, but not many bucks.  Seen good sign, but it seems they're mostly nocturnal!  I've sat the whole day and not seen a buck.  Plenty of turkeys, though!


----------



## willbuck (Nov 24, 2004)

*Countryboy*

We are only about 4 miles from each other.  I hunt the land that joins up with the old Methodist campground (on 327) down almost to the Mill creek on both sides of the road.   It is my wife's family land.


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 24, 2004)

*fellow Franklin hunters*

I took the entire last week off to hunt in Franklin Co.  Between sast Sat 11/13 and this past Sun 11/21 I saw a pile of deer.  Seemed like every doe had a buck behind her.  All the bucks were grunting and the 10 pt I shot had wood all in his horns, so I say they are in the rut.  With the right cold spell in the AM things should get good again.  I'm hunting hwy 29 at the Broad River on private land.


----------



## marknga (Nov 24, 2004)

My folks live on Harrison Bridge Rd between the old land fill and the bridge. We hunt on that property bordering the Middle Fork of the Broad River and also a plot over off Dollie Phillips Rd. While we were up there we swung by Gumlog and had some catfish...........ummmmm. That by itself is almost worth the ride up!
Now I just need to get a deer to over to Dorminey's and have some jerky made!

Mark


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 24, 2004)

I haven't hunted in Franklin Co. in a couple of weeks.  If the rut is going on, be sure that I will place my decoy in the middle of the field with some code blue on it's back to see what happens.  I'll be there early tomorrow morning, ready to take my buck!


----------



## DOVE (Nov 24, 2004)

*hunting in madison*

I hunt property about 5 miles out of Royston near Bethel church.  I haven't seen many deer at all in the last 2 weeks.  It seems like they are moving at night because of the warm weather.  I certainly haven't seen any chasing activity.  We ususlly see the chasing right around Thanksgiving.  Maybe the cold spell will get them going.  I hope the rut didn't already come and go w/o me knowing it.  Good luck!


----------

